# Computer wont recognize RCA MP3 Player



## SpellBoundSunset (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi. My laptop (HP Pavillion dv21nr) and desktop (Gateway) won't recognize my mp3/video player. It's an RCA M4208. Recently it began turning off while a song was playing, and then shut off completely. I can't get it to turn back on and when I connect it to the computers, it is not recognized and does not charge. I've tried the troubleshooting tips I found on the RCA site, to update the firmware. But that is not possible when it's not recognized. I've also tried connecting it to a wall charger from my cell phone, but still no charge. After reading some of the other threads, I downloaded the Driver Detective to delete the driver, but it required me to purchase the software before it would do anything but provide me with information on the status of my drivers, whether they were out of date, or up to date.


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

Hate to say it, but if it doesn't turn on or charge, I don't think a firmware or driver update will help, it sounds dead.

In your thread, you say you plugged it into a wall via a cell phone charger....Can you verify that the charger was a proper charger? Just because the plug fit, doesn't mean the charger's output is correct for the mp3 player.


----------



## SpellBoundSunset (Dec 1, 2008)

The wall charger is usually what I use to charge it anyway. I haven't had any problems with it before. When I do plug it in, the lights of the device come on, but I can't tell if it's charged or not. When I plug it in to the computer, I hear the connecting and disconnecting sound, but I can't find the device and the autoplay software doesn't come up.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

In the player go to Settings and set the Protocol to MSC. Then plug it into your PC and it should show up as the next available drive letter. 

You can then use Windows Explorer to drag-and-drop files to the player.


----------

